# Deer are tough



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

incredible  .bet that buck has some hearing damage!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Got a link to the rest of the video? Or do you know how it turned out? Did both deer get away?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

no, have'nt seen the sequel, but would be sad to see the hunters shoot one


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> no, have'nt seen the sequel, but would be sad to see the hunters shoot one


I doubt the guys in the video would shoot one, but I was wondering if they had broken legs or were just too exhausted to survive after the battle.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry but no idea of how it turned out.Both deer hurting and exhausted so...Hopefully alright after surviving that ordeal.The one buck still going after the other after the blast and the horn gone and the people and dogs around floors me.
Reminds me of a bar fight in Okinawa which involved pool sticks,knives and fists.Like the one buck,some people just won't quit.(I won't mention names cause he's on here once in awhile. :lol: )


----------

